# Goodall Valves



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

After returning from DH and seeing some of the set-ups people us, I'm thinking of upgrading my S-12 with a Goodall valve. Can anyone point me to a company or person who sells them?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent 
Contact Royce our sponsor


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you, I will.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Speaking of Goodall Valves, is there a good replacement for the plastic tube? My tube seems to have become brittle, and when I steamed up the other day, I had some leaks around that valve. 

Mark


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, 

Find some silicon tubing that fits very snugly over the valve and use that to replace the existing worn out tubing, being sure to cut it to the same length. Most RC and model airplane shops carry an assortment of tubing to be used. I would bet that you are looking at a 1/8" ID tube. If you can't locate some, send me you address offline and I will send you some.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ryan! I have a shop right over the hill here that specializes in airplanes. I'll check them out later.

Mark


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent,

You could also try Norm Saley; he's made a few for me.

Milton Locomotive Works in the UK has one for Accucraft which is an absolute work of art. I can't post the direct link, but go to http://www.sm32.co.uk and look on the 'Accucraft Upgrade Parts 3' page.


----------



## gwscheil (Aug 6, 2008)

How does one select a good squirt bottle when the original bottle dies, or when none was supplied with the valve? Also, tips on getting a good tight seal of tubing to bottle would be appreciated.


----------



## Old Boy (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, get the silicon tubing rather than clear vinyl "fuel line." The silicon is more elastic and pliable, is non-hardening, unaffected by steam heat, will have longer life, and will close more securely.


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Posted By gwscheil on 02/11/2009 9:20 AM
How does one select a good squirt bottle when the original bottle dies, or when none was supplied with the valve? 



*George,*
* Norm Saley in Florida had some very nice goodall fill bottles. He says they run rings around the ones normally supplied
* 
*with goodall valves. His email is mrtrain at AOL.com..
*


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

You can also get a high volume pump bottle from Lowes. thats where I got mine, after a while they break, not made to last forever. You just need to modify the thread in nozzle to accept the nipple for the hose.


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Both Royce and John Synnevested (?sp?) sell or have sold mini quick disconnect couplings, suitable for soldering into a Goodall-type refill valve (male end). With a suitably equipped (female end) refill bottle, you simply push on, and can then pump water in with one hand, while using the other hand to gesture dramatically, hoist a beverage, hold the cab roof, or whatever might be appropriate. To uncouple, just pull back on the ring around the female end. Beats heck out of trying to hold the end of the hose in with one hand and pumping with the other -- You can even pump water while strolling along with your engine. Well, at least your geared engine. 

There was a lengthy write-up in Steam in the Garden a few years ago. The couplings come from (I think) medical and aerospace applications. Both vendors put a decent markup on them, but then I don't buy by the thousand and can't blame them. John had a nice, no-leak bottle -- again a little pricey but you only need one. 

And the nice thing is that you only need a few such modified valves, one for Roundhouse engines, one for Accucraft, etc., and swap them depending on what you are running. 

Forgive the plug, but this is really neat technology. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Mike,
Yes those subminature quick disconnects are really cool. They also make good gas tank fillers for those who hate a cloud of butane in the face, with the normal set up.
Dan


----------



## voxnut (Jul 16, 2008)

I can also attest to the quality and service from Norm Saley. After having been given the runaround from another supplier for months, I was referred to Mr. Saley and within 10 days I had a goodall valve and spray bottle on my doorstep. Works a treat too. 

Dean


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Milton's Locomotive Works (UK): Quick Fill Valve (Mk4b) (scroll to bottom of page) 


Milton's offers a unique Goodall Valve with a two stage filler pipe entry hole. Insert your filler tube into the first stage and as it heats up the filler tube slips into the second stage securing a tighter fit that will not leak. Leaking from the water bottle tube getting soft from heat is not uncommon, usually overcome with a short piece of brass tube at the end of the water bottle filler tube. I like Milton's Goodall Valve because of the five point handwheel design which makes it very easy install and remove.

Just add it to your list of sources. I just try different things to see how they work or workout.




(FYI: Milton's is also the source for 9/16" Ruby replacement Cylinders)


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your feedback, I have sent some emails and left a voice mail, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent, 

If you want to go a bit more elaborate, and not have to replace your silicon tube every year, most Accucraft steamers have a blank plug on the backhead that can be replaced with a check/clack valve. 

(See http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/11/postid/81373/view/topic/Default.aspxfor check valve description.) 

I got mine from Ralph Reppingen and it has given me sterling service for quite a while. He provides a valve that fits the M5x0.5 blank fitting and a tube to plug your squirt bottle into. He calls it a "Wassernachspeisesystem" or water-filling-system.












Edit: I got a couple of requests for Ralph's contact info, so here's the email I sent the first person:

_Website: __[url]http://www.reppingen.de/_[/url]
_Email: __[email protected]_

_However! Ralph's english isn't great, and his ability to fulfill a large order is slightly suspect.
The Kessel (boiler) page has his boilers, etc: __[url]http://www.reppingen.de/lieferprogramm/kessel/index.html_[/url]

_He sells parts, for example: "Weitere Kesselbauteile, Dampfregler, Wasserstandsanzeiger, Schlitzbrenner, Gastanks und anderes diverses Zubehör sind in meinem Hauskatalog aufgeführt." 
which says (according to Babelfish): "Further boiler construction parts, steam automatic controller, water level indicator, slot burner, gas tanks and other various accessories are specified in my house catalog."

About 5 years ago (?) you may recall I collected orders for about a dozen of each type of check valve, but we waited months. The photo I put on mls is his 'water filling system'. He also has a pure check valve. See the attached pics, which include his (or Bert's) drawing of his banjo, check valve, etc.

I used Bert as an intermediary several times (__[email protected]__) and I translated my english into german before emailing him. It was interesting!

But my 'water-fill-system' works great - once the boiler is warm enough to free up the steel ball!_



Here are the extracts from Ralph's catalog that you may want to reference (prices are old):
*
Check Valve:*













Banjo (copper pipe and union also available for similar price)[/b]











*
Complete water fill system*


----------

